# Whats The Biggest Piece Of Junk Gun, Youve Ever Bought ?



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I got this Idea from another forum, thought id post it here. Whats the worst gun youve ever bought, rifle, handgun, shotgun. Feel free to post maker, model, and the problems you had with it !


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok ill admit it. I was stupid more than once, when I was much younger and bought my first few guns. I bought a Raven 25, it was a total poc. Sold it to my brother that was dummer than me, so I thought ! I then turned right around and bought a Jennings J 22. It was just as bad. Yeh I know, but I was young ! Im not going to embaress myself any more than that, for now !


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Luckily I haven't wasted my money on garbage guns. I've shot more than a few of em though. One friend picked up a Jennings 9mm, and a TEC-9 (semi not full auto) both were unsafe and not accurate. The Jennings went kaboom in his hands...


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I didnt buy this my dad bought it for me when I was a kid mod 1200 winchester pump gun biggest piece of junk I ever used went bird hunting with it and all the little bits that comes off of weeds got in the slide and it locked the gun up wouldnt pump and when dad tryed to get it open the slide bar bent they only had a single one on one side of the forearm he soon got rid of it and got me a 870 100 times better gun than a win 1200


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently bought a .45/.410 cobray as a side gun in a trade paid $75.00 for the gun, it's a hand cannon derringer break open side by side. I checked it out a little but not very much , get it home and safety breaks right away and the switch between one barrel and the other doesn't work, you can manual switch but that was it. I shot one round out and grips broke. I go online and read that they make very good anchors for boats. never again will I buy a gun that I do not have background on just because it's cheap.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

slimdaddy beat me to it ........... the Winchester 1200 12 gauge was by far the biggest POS I have ever owned or used. I bought it off my brother after he had it one year & shot it maybe 40 times. It was broken down more than it worked. Had the slide bend, then the plate that holds the firing pin in, on the bottom of the receiver, broke loose due to a very weak design. I had it fixed twice for that before I got rid of it & got a Reminton 870 wingmaster (in 1980) that I still use today. It's been shot tens of thousands of times & never failed me once.
Don't remember the brand , but also had a .25 auto that jammed every 4 or 5 shells. Sold it a week later.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Charles Daley Camo Pattern 12 ga. semi automatic shotgun- took it on a trade- biggest piece of junk i ever seen in my life. I worked on it more than I shot it. the only enjoyment I received from it was when I took it to the local gun buy back program and got $50.00 cash.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Lorcin .380, bought for 100 and flipped it a few days later for 150


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have bought several cheap handguns but only for trade I do not keep cheap guns, however if I were to buy a cheap gun it would be a Hi Point. I do own and enjoy plinking with the carbine, I have shot around 50 of the 9mm handgunds and they always work, (I do not own one) they are ugly, heavy and large but they work everytime I have shot one, never a malfunction and they eat anything. Just to clarify I do own the carbine, it is my quad gun and has never failed even though I neglet it. I lso have several very high quality rifles but I would never think of putting them on the front of my quad.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

llama .45 semi auto pistol 

several years ago i met a guy thru a friend that said he needed money, i loaned him some but took the llama as collateral. i took it to the range to make sure it shot. it stove piped about every three shots and when it did eject the spent casings, they'd either smack me right i the face or go down my shirt. i was really glad to get my money back and give him back that piece of CRAP!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Interesting thread, guess I have been lucky to have never had a gun that I couldnt wait to part with or was unsafe. I bought a FIE 380 many years ago it was a low end gun but it went bang everytime I pulled the trigger and accuracy was OK.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Norinco 12 ga pump slug gun,accuracy was OK when it fired or you could pull the trigger abt 50 lb pull,paid 125 sold 75


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Some years ago I stupidly bought 3 Davis 380 semi's for a concealed ankle gun. one for me in gun metal blue and two chrome that happened to have consecutive serial numbers as a gift for my parents to be used as a house defense gun. All three made in california were good for only one shot and then use it to pistol whip someone with. And I dont think it would stand up very well if used for a good pistol whipping either. 5 rounds of total POS. I really have never thought of selling or trading them because I dont want that kind of carma out there. Pollished the ramps and had them worked on with no better results. I dont know if Davis used that 380 to get started in the gun biz or if they folded. On the 380's back I would think they should have folded.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is easy...a '97 Ford Taurus, owned it for 4 years with 2 transmissions. 

Ohh, wait. You meant guns...
Tough call between a Winchester 1400 that jammed all the time and a Remington 870 Express Super Mag that wouldn't feed consistantly. Either way, I sold them both. 
The Winchester was replaced with a Mossberg 500 Turkey Special and the Remington was replaced with a Russian Baikal MP-153. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

For me it was severla years ago: A Puma .454 Lever Action.... $500 or so and it was JUNK!

As far as those Raven 25s go, I had one and it never jammed and get this.... was accurate out toabout 25 feet. 25 feet may not seem like much for that type of gun its good. Thats the only Raven I've ever heard about that was not a piece of junk though. I ended up getting rid of it just becasue I dislike the 25 auto cal.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> This is easy...a '97 Ford Taurus, owned it for 4 years with 2 transmissions.
> 
> Ohh, wait. You meant guns...
> Tough call between a Winchester 1400 that jammed all the time and a Remington 870 Express Super Mag that wouldn't feed consistantly. Either way, I sold them both.
> ...


Right there with you on the Fords.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Right there with you on the Fords.


I'd like to be a "flag waver", but I'll show no product loyalty to a manufacterer that can't produce a simple gear box.  It's not like they started putting trannys in cars, last year.

Most people work hard for their money and don't want to be the "test market" for the manufacturers of guns, autos, etc. 

I'm the wrong person to talk to about "Detroit Iron".
* Oldmobile Firenza: Head Gasket.
* Dodge Caravan: Transmission fell out in the parking lot.
* Plymouth Voyager: Valve Train...1 qt. of oil per tank of gas.
* Chevy Malibu Classic: Torque Converter, Catalytic Converter and Carborator...within the same week.

I expect some breakage...like starters, batteries, brakes, belts, hoses, etc. However, between all this domestic excitement I owned and never had any major break-downs: Honda, Nissan, Datsun, Volkswagon, Hyundai and a 1978 Chevy P/U, heavy 1/2 ton, in 4x4.

Ohh...and a H&R Sportsman model 999 with a 6" barrel, that was extremely accurate. I sold it after the first time I went squirrel hunting, because it was louder than my .357 Mag., due to the breech blast. The cylinder gap was too great and it would splatter your hands with lead and bust your ears. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had to replace the transmission in 2 Ford Taurus cars...only reason I had the 2nd Taurus is that my Father left it to me when he passed.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

For me the biggest piece of junk firearm I ever purchased was, as someone else already mentioned, a Remington 870 Express Super Mag. The action was horrible on the slide and it shot like crap. I sold it to my brother because he loved the thing.
Don't know what happened to it after that, don't really care, but the third year after he was using a different shotgun when we hunted. Lol
Also had a Boito single shot, was a great gun for a few years, but then the action broke open one time when I fired it and that was that.
Now my Winchester that I use, everyone I let fire it tries to buy it off me....Inlcuding my dad.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

hipoint 9mm carbine right after they came out for the money it was ok but the mag would always fall out. Keep it around for a few years and ended up selling it for $50 more than i paid for it


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Remington 11-87 super mag. It was consignment at Blackwing. It was f'd within the first few rounds. After replacing some junky plastic internals with metal it has worked fine. Bought a Super X2 and sold the 11-87 to my brother-in-law. 

Snub nose Taurus .357. Timing was off. I wouldn't buy a Taurus anything.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

ezbite said:


> llama .45 semi auto pistol
> 
> several years ago i met a guy thru a friend that said he needed money, i loaned him some but took the llama as collateral. i took it to the range to make sure it shot. it stove piped about every three shots and when it did eject the spent casings, they'd either smack me right i the face or go down my shirt. i was really glad to get my money back and give him back that piece of CRAP!!


I have never fired nor held the Llama 45. But way back when old Hector was a pup (early 60's) at the OGCA gunshows and at the Washington Courthouse Gunshow you could buy the surplus Llama 38 Super and 9MM (built on the colt 1911 patern) for the grand total of $29.00. the guys had bushel baskets of them. If memory is right they came out of Argentina and Spain. Man those were good pistols. Clean the cosmoline off and some were like new..Also same price you could get S&W Model 10 and I think the Astra 9MM and Star 9MM. ..
Worst gun I ever owned was/is probably a Ruger 77 25-06 Varmint my wife bought me as a wedding gift. I have tried every load known to man in that gun with a assortment of scopes and never could get it to shoot a consistent group. I have owned other 77's that shot great. Best shooting rifle I ever owned was probably Savage 110 25-06 . Seemed That old gun would shoot 3 shot 1 hole groups all day long with anything you ran thru it. Best shooting pistol a pre 50 Colt Civilian 1911, Best shooting shotgun by far was Model 37 Winchester,, Won a lot of ham and bacon with that old gun. I sat up at gunshows for many many years and would love to own today some of the guns that passed thru my hands,


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I think the top honor goes to a mossberg 5500 12ga, jams, it felt like the gun was falling apart, pos, 
second was a Boitito o/u made in south america, junk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

H&R .22-250 single shot. When you shoot it you can't break it open until it cools down. sent it back to H&R 3 times ($20 a pop). and finally they gave me a brand new gun and it does it. Amazing how they have "never had any complaits about this gun doing this" and i have 2 of them in a row that does. POS!!!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Shaun69007 do you have a local Gunsmith ? take it over and see if he can polish the chamber that might do the trick.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Slatebar,
Have you tried free floating the barrel & checking that it was bedded properly ?? Most Rugers are tack drivers.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

What ammo are you using in that H&R 22-250? Handloads, type of brass etc? If you are using handloads does the primer show cratering from too much pressure? Sounds like a brass pressure problem by some of the info you have mentioned here. Just a guess without seeing the rifle and brass.


----------



## MrFry (Jan 29, 2008)

I once bought a winchester .223WSSM with a heavy barrel and all that. I could never get it to shoot anything better than a 8 inch group that was always over a foot to the right even when my scope was cranked to the max. I tried hundreds of dollars in glass bedding, ammo, different scopes, and handloads. I think the barrel was bent ir something crazy. I sold it to a gun store.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Ruger .45 auto, Ruger 77 in .270, Ruger Mini 14,Mossberg 500 Turkey Special.


----------

